# Reverse sear pork chops



## markyque (Apr 29, 2013)

So I reverse seared a couple of 1.5 inch new york strips yesterday and they turned out awesome.  In the MES 30 til an IT of 115 then on to the superheated gas grill for 90 seconds per side...perfectly between med rare and medium (sorry no Q-view).

Now my question...I have always had trouble grilling thick cut pork chops and keeping them juicy.   I brine and cook to an IT of 145 with ok results.  Would/Could I reverse sear a thick cut (1.5 inch) chop an have a better result?


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 1, 2013)

Hi Marky,

We recently cooked some 2" thick marinated pork chops on the grill.  After marinating for 6 hours, we patted them dry and let them sit at room temp for 1 hour. We seared the chops for 2 minutes per side over medium-high heat, then moved them to indirect heat for about 15-20 minutes to get to an IT of 140-145 deg F. Then we put them on a heated plate, and let them rest for about 10 minutes covered in foil before serving. They came out really juicy and delicious.  For details, here is the post I did on them: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139401/grilled-marinated-pork-chops-with-q-view

I hope you find this helpful!  The only other thing I can think of, is maybe your pork chops are too lean?  I usually use heirloom pork which comes with more fat on it....I'm sure that is helping with the juiciness.

Good luck and let us know how they come out next time!

Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2013)

I reverse sear thick chops all the time. I usually will smoke them low and slow 225*-250* for an hour then sear them off right on the coals. I DO NOT brine my chops and very rarely marinate. Super simple salt, pepper, garlic, sometimes fennel, or rosemary, or thyme rub. Super moist every time.


----------



## markyque (May 1, 2013)

dirtsailor...what IT do you pull the chops from the smoke?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2013)

MarkyQue said:


> dirtsailor...what IT do you pull the chops from the smoke?


I hate to say it,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   but I typically don't IT my pork chops. If I did I would probably pull them somewhere around 125* from the smoke and then sear them off. It wouldn't take much time to get to an IT of 140*-145*. For grilling I use the touch method 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for determining the doneness of the chops. I do the same for steak.


----------

